# History lesson abouty Government in America disarming 1890 Massacre @ Wounded Knee



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)

A LITTLE BIT OF HISTORY TO THINK ABOUT:
 December 29, 2012 marked the 122nd Anniversary of the murder of 297 Sioux Indians at Wounded Knee Creek on the Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in South Dakota. These 297 people, in their winter camp, were murdered by federal agents and members of the 7th Cavalry who had come to confiscate their firearms ...?for their own safety and protection?. The slaughter began after the majority of the Sioux had peacefully turned in their firearms. The Calvary began shooting, and managed to wipe out the entire camp. 200 of the 297 victims were women and children. About 40 members of the 7th Cavalry were killed, but over half of them were victims of fratricide from the Hotchkiss guns of their overzealous comrades-in-arms. Twenty members of the 7th Cavalry's death squad, were deemed ?National Heroes? and were awarded the Medal of Honor for their acts of [cowardice] heroism.

 We hear very little of Wounded Knee today. It is usually not mentioned in our history classes or books. What little that does exist about Wounded Knee is normally a sanitized ?Official Government Explanation?. And there are several historically inaccurate depictions of the events leading up to the massacre, which appear in movie scripts and are not the least bit representative of the actual events that took place that day.

 Wounded Knee was among the first federally backed gun confiscation attempts in United States history. It ended in the senseless murder of 297 people.

 Before you jump on the emotionally charged bandwagon for gun-control, take a moment to reflect on the real purpose of the Second Amendment, the right of the people to take up arms in defense of themselves, their families, and property in the face of invading armies or an oppressive government. The argument that the Second Amendment only applies to hunting and target shooting is asinine. When the United States Constitution was drafted, ?hunting? was an everyday chore carried out by men and women to put meat on the table each night, and ?target shooting? was an unheard of concept. Musket balls were a precious commodity and were certainly not wasted on ?target shooting?. The Second Amendment was written by people who fled oppressive and tyrannical regimes in Europe, and it refers to the right of American citizens to be armed for defensive purposes, should such tyranny arise in the United States.

 As time goes forward, the average citizen in the United States continually loses little chunks of personal freedom or ?liberty?. Far too many times, unjust gun control bills were passed and signed into law under the guise of ?for your safety? or ?for protection?. The Patriot Act signed into law by G.W. Bush, was expanded and continues under Barack Obama. It is just one of many examples of American citizens being stripped of their rights and privacy for ?safety?. Now, the Right to Keep and Bear Arms is on the table, and will, most likely be attacked to facilitate the path for the removal of our firearms, all in the name of ?our safety?.

 Before any American citizen blindly accepts whatever new firearms legislation that is about to be doled out, they should stop and think about something for just one minute-
 Evil does exist in our world. It always has and always will. Throughout history evil people have committed evil acts. In the Bible one of the first stories is that of Cain killing Abel. We can not legislate ?evil? into extinction. Good people will abide by the law, and the criminal element will always find a way around it.

 Evil exists all around us, but looking back at the historical record of the past 200 years, across the globe, where is ?evil? and ?malevolence? most often found? In the hands of those with the power, the governments. That greatest human tragedies on record and the largest loss of innocent human life can be attributed to governments. Who do the governments always target? ?Scapegoats? and ?enemies? within their own borders?but only after they have been disarmed to the point where they are no longer a threat. Ask any Native American, and they will tell you it was inferior technology and lack of arms that contributed to their demise. Ask any Armenian why it was so easy for the Turks to exterminate millions of them, and they will answer ?We were disarmed before it happened?. Ask any Jew what Hitler?s first step prior to the mass murders of the Holocaust was- confiscation of firearms from the people.

 Wounded Knee is the prime example of why the Second Amendment exists, and why we should vehemently resist any attempts to infringe on our Rights to Bear Arms. Without the Second Amendment we will be totally stripped of any ability to defend ourselves and our families.    

Another account 

*In the morning, Forsyth prepared to disarm his captives. To secu*re the field, his troops were disposed on all four sides of the Indian camp, and four rapid-fire Hotchkiss guns were set into place on a low hill overlooking the camp from the north. At about 8 o?clock, the Indian men came out of their tipis and sat in a semicircle in front of the troops. Forsyth issued orders that they should return to the lodges, 20 at a time, and bring out their guns. The first contingent obediently entered the tipis but, after some time, reappeared with only two weapons. 
Troops around the warriors were moved up within 10 yards; others were detailed to go into the tipis and make a search. The soldiers went at their work with hard-handed zeal, scattering bedclothing, pawing through other property. Women inside the lodges protested loudly. 
Outside, resentful uneasiness edged into hair-trigger tension. Then a medicine man called Yellow Bird began blowing on an eagle-bone whistle, exhorting them to resist. When the soldiers began to search the warriors themselves, the situation exploded. A young Indian pulled a gun out from under his robe and fired wildly. Instantly, the soldiers retaliated with a point-blank volley which cut down nearly half of the warriors. The rest of them drew concealed weapons and charged the soldiers. 
Then the Hotchkiss guns on the hill opened up -- on the women and children who had come pouring out of the tipis. Soon many of the tipis were burning, ripped by the explosive shells. A stumbling mass of women and children and a few men bolted into a ravine that led away from the encampment. The soldiers followed them, firing as they went. The Hotchkiss guns were then re-emplaced to sweep the ravine and cut down anything that moved. 
Big Foot died as he tried to rise from his sickbed. Others managed to run as far as two miles from the camp before dying of their wounds. Twenty-five white men were killed and 39 wounded. Since the besieged Indians had few guns and since the troops were firing from four sides at once, it seemed likely that the soldiers had caused many of their own casualties. The Indian dead numbered about 180. [Note: other reports place this number much higher.] For three days, they were left to lie where they had fallen while a winter blizzard swept over them. A burial party was sent to the scene on New Year?s Day, 1891. One by one the bodies, frozen in the grotesque agonies of death, were dragged from under the snow and heaved into a single pit. Four babies were discovered still alive, wrapped in their dead mothers? shawls. Most of the other children were dead. "It was a thing to melt the heart of a man if it was of stone," said a member of the burial party, "to see those little children, with their bodies shot to pieces, thrown naked into the pit." 
Massacre at Wounded Knee Story and Index (Morgana's Observatory)


----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)

Massacre At Wounded Knee, 1890 - K.I.K


----------



## Swfl (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow!  See how fucked up we are? Keep your guns and anyone who wants to rid themselves of guns should get a free plane ticket to wherever thy want. It would be worth the investment.  

That sucks about Bigfoot...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 18, 2013)

"He who doesn't understand history is doomed to repeat it"  Pittacus Lore


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for this, Jagbender.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 19, 2013)

obama will protect you... who needs guns


----------

